# Apple Is Recalling MacBook Pros



## ImaWriter (Aug 12, 2015)

Since I know there are a lot of Mac users here, I thought some of you might need to see this. MacBook Pro batteries are starting fires.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141766921811087360%2Fphoto%2F1
It's for models sold between 2015 and 2017 but someone just posted about a 2018 model that caught fire.

Make sure you're not only backing up your work locally!


----------

